# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Selling Used BCN3D Sigmax R19 3D Printer

## luxx

This is for a used BCN3D Sigmax R19 IDEX 3D Printer in perfect shape. This printer was purchased for use on a large scale project which then was abruptly scrubbed after 4 weeks of work but has not been used as much as I would have liked, so I am selling on. This printer meets all the needs of those who want to increase their production and manufacture industrial-grade parts. Included accessories are tools kit, 2x spools BCN3D PLA filament and few extras. 

Price is $3100 shipped, kindly message me if you're interested for more details.

----------

